# People that know me.



## FluffyGryphon (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm a little curious and I admit... I don't frequent TCoD like I used to. At least, not unless I need some pokemon incite. [sic]

What's happened since I been gone? Where is everyone hanging out these days (Besides here, of course)? And who is who here? So many names have changed.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Aug 25, 2009)

I remember you! I was GoldYoshi, but I doubt you know me. I was such an obnoxious poster back then~

A lot of members have left. AK doesn't go here anymore, or so his signature suggests. There are more people whose names I can't remember.

It seems a lot of the older members hang out at #tcod, the IRC channel now.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 25, 2009)

I accidentally AK and it was terrible and nobody should talk about it or I'll cry.


----------



## Zuu (Aug 25, 2009)

Um, I'm here. Nothing at all has happened.


----------



## Ruby (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm still here.  Crystylla went to university and has been silent for months.  Eevee is gone.  The modlist is tiny.  Altmer is banned and posts often.


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 25, 2009)

Eevee isn't /really/ gone he just can't post because he doesn't know his password. Oops.

EDIT: also yes I'm aware he did it purposefully and was aware prior to posting this post.


----------



## Ruby (Aug 25, 2009)

Can't passwords be reset?


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 26, 2009)

Eevee purposely set his password to some random string so that he _couldn't_ post anymore. As an act of protest because I wouldn't delete the Forum Games forum, I believe. But yes, I can set a user's password to whatever, and users can also e-mail themselves a new password, provided they've got their e-mail address set in their profile.

Well, I'm obviously still here. Still with Shadey. Mostly hang out in my room or at his place in real life, pretty much the same old on the Internet.

You also missed the great forum wipe where the forum database with all the posts, threads, forums, user accounts, styles and so on got deleted.


----------



## Jolty (Aug 26, 2009)

I still come here every day but I don't post much, I'm waaaay more attached to my own forum

yeah most people from ~*the good old days*~ have either left forever or are on #tcod most of the time. I don't like it on there :B


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 26, 2009)

#tcod > tcodf


----------



## FluffyGryphon (Aug 26, 2009)

Whatever happened to people like Larissa?

Eevee's stalwart stubbornness doesn't surprise me there. He hasn't changed much, I s'pose. The Great Forum Wipe? That sounds entertaining. I don't really remember Altmer, to be honest. Then again, I don't really remember Dezzuu or Harlequin all that much either. 

If anyone is curious what I've been up the past years, it's been a bit... hectic, shall we say? I joined the US Air Force for certain reasons... I'm plotting transferring from my current job in to either the Army to fly helicopters, or into the USAF officer's academy to become a pilot... All depends. I wanna fly.

Right now, I work in Munitions Systems... I build bombs, store weapons, inspect wares, test missile systems, etc... It's alright.

Anyway, in December, I'm being stationed in South Korea for a year, which will be fun. At this moment because of that, I'm back home at my Ma's, visiting for a month before I leave. I'm still the gryphon everyone knows and 'loves'. Although, I'm a bit of a different person, personality-wise... I'm more mellow. Working 12 hours a day, five/six days a week for two years will do that to you.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 26, 2009)

Aside from the Great Forum Wipe, nothing, really.

Larissa probably just moved on; she abandoned her sites and fell silent. Oh, and Soriti is nowhere to be found. I miss him/her/it.


----------



## Ruby (Aug 26, 2009)

Didn't Larissa go to university as well?


----------



## Jolty (Aug 26, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Aside from the Great Forum Wipe, nothing, really.
> 
> Larissa probably just moved on; she abandoned her sites and fell silent. Oh, and Soriti is nowhere to be found. I miss him/her/it.


if Soriti is who I think she is, then she's on LJ quite often
aside from that I don't think she's on the internet very often


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 26, 2009)

Altmer = me = comrade bulbasaur on IF


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 28, 2009)

People I miss:

Snow Charizard
Missingnoguy55
Soriti
Crystylla
Cheetah
Larissa
Eevee
Mudkip
Clouded Imagination

I think that sums it all up.

By the way, I've been a member since November 2005, so, I wonder if you remember me?


----------



## Eclipse (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh I know you. I remember your introduction, at least, where you strictly said not to call you Griff or something because that was the name of some guy from Back to the Future.

Otherwise, I miss pretty much everyone that's gone now. D:

(Also, I can't get how the hell you want to come to this rotting peninsula called SK with your own free will. OTL)


----------



## PokeNinja (Aug 28, 2009)

Eclipse said:


> Otherwise, I miss pretty much everyone that's gone now. D:


Well, let's hope they'll come back to visit us...


----------



## Jolty (Aug 28, 2009)

rock-ground said:


> Snow Charizard


...was she ever on here much?
she's a JJHF regular anyway


----------



## Ruby (Aug 28, 2009)

rock-ground said:


> By the way, I've been a member since November 2005, so, I wonder if you remember me?


I remember your _name_.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 29, 2009)

Random; does anyone here even remember RocketMeowth?


----------



## Ruby (Aug 29, 2009)

Faintly, yes.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 29, 2009)

Whatever happened to her? One moment she was the most active, the next she's gone.


----------



## Ruby (Aug 29, 2009)

Personally I have no idea.  But when did she disappear?  Was it on this TCoD or an older one?  Do a Google search, check whatever version of TCoD it was for her last few posts, etc.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 29, 2009)

I think it was to IF forums. When we moved to vBulletin, she posted a bit then vanished in a puff of smoke.


----------



## Ruby (Aug 29, 2009)

http://rocketmeowth.deviantart.com/

This her?  I checked the old forums but she appears to have changed her username from RocketMeowth to something else.


----------



## Eclipse (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh yeah, RocketMeowth. The last time I saw her was in a Pokemon RPG forum, where she was the moderator. I think it was Seafoam Island or something like that, but I can't be sure. ;;

But yes, she has a dA. 8D


----------



## PK (Aug 30, 2009)

so much nostalgia!

Yeah, I remember you. That "wood" incident will haunt me forever.

And I totally remember rocketmeowth. Never actually talked to her, but I remember she used to post. A lot.


----------



## Seritinajii (Sep 1, 2009)

I remember you =O 

"Gryphon here!" I wonder if it would be the same if you restarted it.


----------

